# How to tune to Drop E on a 7 string?



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm lost. I'm getting an 8 soon, but my bands guitarist has a 7 and can't afford to get an 8 yet, what's the tuning on a 7 string, for drop E?


----------



## broj15 (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm pretty sure it's e-b-e-a-d-g-b


----------



## simulclass83 (Feb 7, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's e-b-e-a-d-g-b


Yep.


----------



## TheDuatAwaits (Feb 7, 2012)

Guitar tunings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

^What he said.


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Feb 7, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I'm pretty sure it's e-b-e-a-d-g-b



Thanks man! Much appreciated!


----------



## broj15 (Feb 8, 2012)

not a problem at all


----------



## Waelstrum (Feb 8, 2012)

E B E A D G B would be 8 string drop E without the high E, but if you want the 7 string drop A shape tuned down to E it would be E B E A D F# B.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 8, 2012)

Waelstrum said:


> E B E A D G B would be 8 string drop E without the high E, but if you want the 7 string drop A shape tuned down to E it would be E B E A D F# B.


----------



## Interloper (Feb 8, 2012)

What they all said but really, I don't understand how you can not know this. Just add a low string following the normal increments then subtract the high string. If you feel like it adjust your third string so that your chord shapes still work. It's not rocket science. It's no different from tuning a 6 string guitar to B, just lower.


----------

